# pics of my dogs (pic heavy)



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

hey im new, and I would like to show you my dogs 

the white female is bunny. she is 35 lb in condition she is mostly boyles and midnight cowboy. with a kicker of redboy and alligator.

the buckskin male with the black mask is dutch. hes off GRCH 4 sliver and GRCH tessa 

the red and white male is mase! hes a double bred grandson of CH voodoo. on the bottom and is a great grandson to ch gator.

both males are confo CH, bunny is 5 pts from weght pull title.


----------



## pit.bulldog (Jan 10, 2011)

Those are some dang sexy dogs. I love your red and white male. My first pit was a red and white, but she had a red nose.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great pics- beautiful dogs- thanks for sharing


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Diggit...those are some damn good looking dogs you have! May I have Dutch lol? A friend of ours owns Dragonfire's Elwood and he is a very good dog!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow oh wow, those are some really nice lookin bulldogs you got there, I am lovinthem all but Bunny is sexy as all get out


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am moving this to the picture forum but can you resize your pictures please in this thread and the american super dog thread? thank you


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

WOW Diggit! Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pics and even better looking dogs! Love your crew!


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

diggit, how did you put those pics up on here? I'm havin a hard time. (Newbie) lol


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome looking dogs! :clap:


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Amazing pictures! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Great looking crew...AWESOME pictures! Welcome to GP


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW! Those are some SWEET looking dogs you got there.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Stunning photos. Love the diving board picture!


----------

